

College students can now major in social media - Jaigus
http://upstart.bizjournals.com/news/wire/2012/12/11/college-students-major-in-social-media.html

======
Jaigus
An entire major dedicated to this seems pretty superfluous to me. Perhaps a
certification, college course, or small specialization option at most (e.g.
for journalism or business majors); but an entire major? I feel the students
enrolling in this are terribly misled; caught up in the hype :/

